# Bunni & Cru's new bed....The Process



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, picture this...a bunch of cowboys in our welding shop.....and I ask them to make this. LOL
It's not finished, but......


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawna---
I LOVE IT!Now are you going to make a pad for it,or did you have measurements of pad before they started?

LOVE IT!
eace:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW!! Thats gorgeous Dawna, just beautiful. I wish i knew someone to make things like that. You HAVE to show us a finished picture with your pups in it. I cant wait!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, very nice!! I can't wait to see the finished product with the nice cushion to go with it. What colour fabric are you thinking of going with? Love the French inspiration


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful!! I am sure all the dogs on here will be jealous. So how much did you say you were selling them for :wink: :wof: ound:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I'm thinking of dark brown faux mink, or something foofoo like that.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawna... you shouldn't have... really... that is so nice. 
Do you still have my address? Its changing. in a couple of weeks.. maybe just send it to the new house. Again, thank you!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Dawna, that sounds so nice, I can't wait to see it! I can see tassles and piping on the cushion too - but that is just me


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawna-
You'd probably have to finish it for Melissa-----:boink::croc:
Not me!I'll just take it like it is!:laugh:
eace:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Your welcome, Melissa. I think Roxy wants one, too.  
Maybe I can just bring it to the Dallas show......


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, and I thought my dogs were spoiled. That bed is amazing.

Susan


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I love that little stick poking smiley, Julie. hehe
And Helen, tassels would be nice.....


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Susan! You cannot imagine the flack I have taken the last couple of days from all the guys here. I'm the only female in the whole place. lol


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I told her it needed diamonds... haha...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If you don't do Ivory... Im seeing red silk... A red cushion would go great with the dogs coloring.. 

If you do Ivory finish.. I am seeing an emerald green or any color blue.

Or yellow! Yellow would be pretty. Or a sea green. 

Ok I am no help.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dawna....LOVE,LOVE,LOVE the bed! I just have one question....How much to make me one for HUMANS???? Yes, I would love a duplicate of this in king size! The fleur de lis is my fav....I'm serious!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh swell, now I don't know whether to start welding (as soon as I learn how) or to start shopping. Dawna, absolutely wonderful. You know they would make great Christmas gifts and if you start now . . . btw, my address is . . . and don't worry about the pad, I'll make one myself. Don't want to be greedy here.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice bed Dawna but I will admit I did get stuck on picturing a bunch of cowboys in a welding shop… ummm yea we don’t have cowboys on the east coast so it sounded kinda good to me.

Oh and my boys really like down comforters could I get 2 with down comforters, Thanks.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Im on Leeann's side... keep the bed and send the Cowboys. 
Or maybe the Cowboys could deliver the bed!!!!! 

This is going to be expensive.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cute bed!! Those cowboys really know their stuff!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cowboys and beds?Now we're talking!LOL


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Love the bed..... Now.. how about a picture of those cowboys...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is really neat, Dawna. I am eager to see the final pictures with the dogs both on it for their first photo session. That's cool.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Bed and cowboys huh?...... Hmmmmmm :biggrin1: ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

As creator of this forum, I demand Cowboy photos!!!! 

( purty please)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cowboys who make goth looking beds.....hmmmmm!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know girls, she said picture cowboys in a welding shop, so I was thinking hmm it's got to be hot in a welding shop these pictures have got to be good.. its hot-no shirt-cowboy hat.. and you get to work with this everyday Dawna that's not fair.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is one fantastic bed. I will hold out on commenting about the cowboys until I see pics.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Dawna you lucky lucky girl... I will be very careful with my comments seeing how this one belongs to you. I will say I do love a nice V back..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All I can say is OH MY:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yee haw!!!! And the bed is gorgeous too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Yee haw!!!! And the bed is gorgeous too!


Ditto!
Dawna,
:whoo: You lucky thang!:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

giddy-up little doggy! nice photo Dawna. oh yeah the bed is nice too.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dawna, now I understand why you don't post alot on here!:jaw: :eyebrows:  :faint:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

HAAAAAAAA, y'all crack me up!
Melissa IS the boss of the forum, and she demanded cowboy photos.......
hehe
He had no idea I took this pic. He was at the counter, eating peanut butter out of the jar.:nono: He thought he was being sneaky and I would never know....but I was the one being sneaky and took the picound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Dang Dawna!! You lucky gal you  It just got hot in here..... I think I better turn up the A/C....


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

The Bunni/Cru bed is mostly done! (This is a temporary pillow, though)
:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

gorgeous! lucky dogs. where will you keep it?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It's in our den. I think that's probably where we will leave it. 
Dawna


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love it!It really is pretty.....I like the cowboy print fabric too!It has a rustic look to it.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Julie! I would leave that pillow in if it just fit better. I might even put a fur or silky blanket underneath, so the bottom of the bed doesn't show and just use that pillow for awhile.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes--that would be really cool
That's the beauty of it too--you could put any color solid that goes in your room and punch it up with the print fabric!You are lucky to have such talented welders there....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Okay, picture this...a bunch of cowboys in our welding shop.....and I ask them to make this. LOL
> It's not finished, but......


WOW!! Um, did I mention WOW? Dawna that bed is awesome.
Do we get pictures of the cowboys working on it? Ok, ok, back to the bed. It would look great with a fur pillow on it, or better yet, with my havs on it. I'll even pay shipping. :bounce:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dawna, the finished bed is stunning. You could sell these beds for a lot, esp. on the coasts. Celebrities would kill for a dog-bed like that.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> You could sell these beds for a lot, esp. on the coasts. Celebrities would kill for a dog-bed like that.


I agree. The bed is absolutely Gorgeous. You may have a great idea to make some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I missed the cowboy picture where is it?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HEY....You & Melissa could go into business together.....you supply the dog beds and she photographs them!! Money cometh!:whoo:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

the cowboy pic was only available for viewing for a limited time


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That looks really nice with the pillow, even if it is temporary.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Dawna said:


> the cowboy pic was only available for viewing for a limited time


OHHH :frusty: Any way you would repost for another limited time? :eyebrows: Please!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks again y'all.
Amy, the only coast we're even kinda close to here in Oklahoma, is the coast of Texas. lol
Dawna


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I realize that, Dawna. I'm just thinking someone could represent you on "the coasts". That bed is a winner and you could sell a lot of them, if you ever seriously want to. Actually, they'd sell well to rich Texans, and that is nearby.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dawna,

I think you need this clothes rack to match the bed 

http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/furnituresbeds/23.html

Kara


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Kara,
That is really cute!
I think I'll work on perfecting the beds before I tackle the matching accessory pieces. LOL
Dawna


----------

